# DIRECTv RC24 not working with sony blu ray



## znikotine (Feb 26, 2012)

not trying to sound like a noob whining for a bottle or anything....in my defense i did look through the forums several times, and found nothing. i have a directv rc24 and want to have it work my sony blu ray player any code ideas? or do you know if i can even do it>?


----------



## znikotine (Feb 26, 2012)

even if someone might have an idea for a search.... or at least just point me in the right direction..... i'm not asking for everything to be given just curious if any gurus know whether or not this will work


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome, I don't know which receiver or blu ray player you have, but I have an HR-24 with the RC65xxxx remote and I get 524 Sony models to choose from if I were to setup up a Sony DVD player. Most of the newer receiver/ remote combos will program easily with a few simple steps.


----------



## znikotine (Feb 26, 2012)

bdp-n460 is my blu ray model also its a sony.... and again im using the rc24 remote... ive tried every code available for sony dvd players i have even tried searching for the code to no avail.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Only the RC65 remotes have a code for Sony blu-ray players, its 21516. The RC24 is too old of remote, sorry.


----------

